# SALAMANDER GRILL PROBLEM



## singncook (Feb 27, 2013)

I HAAVE COOKED HUNDREDS OF STEAKS ON A CHARCOAL GRILL,FOR MANY CELEBS AND ARTISTS, BUT NOW IM COOKING ON A SALAMANDER GRILL AND IT IS MESSING WITH MY MIND (BIG TIME)   COULD SURE USE SOME HELP


----------



## cookon (Mar 2, 2013)

Salamanders are great for specialized cooking like broiled oysters on half shell or anything you want high top heat. If you have to use it for red meat I suggest you run it up to top before you put your steaks in and get the bottom grill hot. Then lower it. Put in steaks and cook them in lowered position using the residual heat in the bottom grills to mark the steaks. Keep your eye on them they go fast.


----------

